
The only x86 CPU to not have 16-bit execution, 32-bit only - my123
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80376
======
orionblastar
Seems like nobody would use it, because they needed 16 bit apps to work for
legacy support.

~~~
my123
Yeah, that's what killed it in practice. Intel might go back to it again ;-)

~~~
psgbg
You mean like in IA64?

~~~
my123
nope, an x86 CPU without legacy extensions. x64 only would permit to not have
x87 extensions ;)

